# Training Film On The P-47



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

WWII Training Film on the P-47 Thunderbolt. If you can get past the Babe playing golf its pretty cool. http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/P-47.html
I watched the whole thing on a dial-up with no problems.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Man, I have that one on Betamax! 

Hell of airplane, the ol' Jug.

I ordered the DVD, what the hell. The Beta needed updating. Don't need the manual though, I have Dad's original .


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I get a "File Not Found" when I try to play the video .


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I have AOL RealPlayer don't know if that makes a difference. 
I was wondering what the S taxie maneuver was for, the instructor then tells you it's so you don't chop off the tail of another plane (tuff to see straight ahead on the ground with that big radial).


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

John P said:


> Man, I have that one on Betamax!
> 
> Hell of airplane, the ol' Jug.
> 
> I ordered the DVD, what the hell. The Beta needed updating. Don't need the manual though, I have Dad's original .


Can't beat the price! http://www.zenosflightshop.com/


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I am now ready to fly.  rr


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got the disk. Wow! The film on uncrating and assembly in the field was pretty interesting, believe it or not. I had no idea. The fuselage comes assembled in one crate, and the wings in a second. Everything has been carefully designed so a crew can uncrate and assemble the airplane using elements of the crates as work stands, the two delivery trucks to pull the assemblies off their own flatbeds, and around 50 men to heft the wings (1800 lbs each) into position. No cranes, no jacks, and just one toolbox. Amazing.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I know War Birds cost big money nowadays, but I can't help imagining a couple of big unmarked crates sitting in the back of some military storage building collecting dust. 
It really does sound amazing, Ive read where some of the field repairs were very clever too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NUM11BLADE said:


> I know War Birds cost big money nowadays, but I can't help imagining a couple of big unmarked crates sitting in the back of some military storage building collecting dust.


 Oh, THAT would be wonderful! Imagine a_ brand new _P-47 on the warbird circuit.


----------

